# Monday morning Woodies



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Myself and a friend took a break from the rigors of bow hunting today and decided to go for an morning duck hunt. The day started off lousy with no wind and a blue bird sky (not exactly perfect duck hunting weather.) We picked our spot and threw out five decoys, We only brought five decoys as the spot is not really fit for a bigger spread (dozen decoys max) After we settled into our spot we sipped coffee and waited for the morning flights. Although we didnt see as many birds as we have in last few weeks while bow hunitng there. We did manage to knock down three Beautiful wood ducks 2 drakes and 1 hen....In the few hours we sat there we had five birds come in and we took three out of five......We also had lots of geese flying over head but just a little to high to shoot....we also seen three mallards rocket by just before we packed up ....Cant wait for the next time we head out there to do some more waterfowling. Heres a few pics from our morning hunt!!



















Good luck to everyone who is chasing game !! More pics to come as we are heading back out for a Thursday hunt.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great pics, male woodies are awesome. Also, taste like chicken. :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

those are some beautiful birds


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I get morning woodies all the time.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> I get morning woodies all the time.


especially on mondays!

Those drakes are beautiful birds!


----------



## Duck Wrecker (Oct 8, 2009)

Good work on the woodies! Fun to hunt and yummy on the grill as well.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Drakes look great as usual, but that hen is also beautiful


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful birds!
Hard to beat them Woodies,pretty but oh so tasty!


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Drakes look great as usual, but that hen is also beautiful


 :beer:


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone......I usually dont shoot at the hens, But it was my buddys first bird so i let him knock it down. Good luck to everyone chasing game!!


----------

